# Hemigraphis (blood Red Stricta)?



## samw (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello. I am interested to ID this red plant. My guess so far is "NORMAPHILA / HEMIGRAPHIS (BLOOD RED STRICTA)" based on this link:

http://www.aquaticplants.eu.com/acatalog/info_307.html

If that is the right one, I'd like to know more about the requirements. Is it a true aquatic plant? Thanks.


----------



## samw (Jul 1, 2007)

Here is another pic. The plant in question is on the far left.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I wish I could tell you exactly what that is, but I don't know what to say. I'd try to flower some and grow the rest out submersed.

I can say, though, that the genus _Nomaphila_ is no longer in use. It may be a _Hygrophila_ and is in all probability from the family _Acanthaceae_.


----------

